# Angelos fainting goats waiting room



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Long post so get ready

First bred to Rufus










Sophie- first put out 9/20/20 believe bred 10/5 putting her due 3/3/21. Sorry no butt shot she is moody. Always has had boys so fingers crossed for girls.









Maggie Mae- first freshener put out 9/27 believe bred 10/1 putting due 2/28
















Next bred to Valor










Rose-put out 9/20 believe bred 10/4 due 3/2. Always gives us nice kids
















Belle-bad butt shot sorry put out and bred 9/27 due 2/24
















Sioux- first freshener put out 10/2 bred 10/5. Due 3/4


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice looking herd! Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> Long post so get ready
> 
> First bred to Rufus
> 
> ...


Do you breed them for meat, or are they pets?

(I love your buck btw!)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice looking does. I definately like Valor. Beautiful buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! They're lovely. What ages are Valor and Rufus in those photos? Do you select for how strongly myotonic they are?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

AlabamaGirl said:


> Do you breed them for meat, or are they pets?
> 
> (I love your buck btw!)


They are our pets and we show them. I have friends that breed for meat but I myself have never had goat meat, just never tried it. All of our have sold for breeding, pets, and/or show stock


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Nice looking does. I definately like Valor. Beautiful buck!


Thank you. He is my wild child lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I Always pick the wild or Krazy ones. To me..he is Beautiful! Cant wait to see what he produces!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Thanks for sharing! They're lovely. What ages are Valor and Rufus in those photos? Do you select for how strongly myotonic they are?


Valor just turned 4. Rufus will be 7 in March. Photos where taken last summer.

We select, in this order, on temperament, structure, bloodlines on papers, and then cosmetic details (hair and eye color), then fainting ability. If they are good papered stock that is put together correctly the "fainting" is just there. The only reason why I even put it on the list is because we would not purchase a non-fainter because our registry still allows unregistered does offspring to be registered and I would be worried about nonpure stock. We only have one goat that doesn't have papers going all the way back and that is our older buck


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Today is day 149 for these girls. Photos is from my barn cam and they don't look like they are too mobile at the moment lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha! Great photo. 

Day 149 from first exposed?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> Haha! Great photo.
> 
> Day 149 from first exposed?


First exposed would put them due Wednesday but first day with evidence of breeding is the28th


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Our doe Sophie had a slight prolapse due to pressure(only came out when she was laying down) this morning no prolapse

Do you guys find that if the babies drop sometimes this prolapse will go away or would it get worse. Maybe the babies just moved. I was also feeding her tums for calcium the past couple days


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Souix is in labor!!!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Good luck!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Healthy buckling and doeling


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are ADORABLE! CONGRATS! :goatkiss::lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

We had 7 babies born yesterday. Only Rose is left kid. Everyone is healthy and doing great. 2 babies needed assistance. One was breech and the other was big but they are doing fine now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So beautiful! Those are realy nice pictures you took!
:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww they are sooooo adorable! Please be sure and add your pictures and your #s to our 2021 Kidding Tally! We need everybody to see the cuteness!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! They're so beautiful. Hope Rose has an easy birth.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Adorable! Congrats


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Our last spring doe finally kidded yesterday around 430. I had to go in and reposition the kid and and check for others (she always had twins before. She finally dropped her placenta tonight around 10pm

I am wanting to start her on penicillin in the am (no stores had it, one said they would have it in the morning) should I give it for a couple days and once a day or twice?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I usually give it twice a day for 3-5 days on an assist unless it was a rough delivery then I give it for 5-7 days.
Is it pen g or the long lasting? Long lasting I only give once a day for the same amount of days.
Congratulations on all your gorgeous kids this year!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

GoofyGoat said:


> I usually give it twice a day for 3-5 days on an assist unless it was a rough delivery then I give it for 5-7 days.
> Is it pen g or the long lasting? Long lasting I only give once a day for the same amount of days.
> Congratulations on all your gorgeous kids this year!


It is Pen G. Thank you very much


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Tbs4life2000 said:


> It is Pen G. Thank you very much


No problem. Since it took her so long to drop her placenta and the assist, I'd personally give pen g for 5 days minimum. That's just me being cautious though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cute little one! Doe or buckling?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

